# The holidays and fat Vizslas



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/taking-after-master-us-pets-obese-too.html

Watch what people feed your pets. They, like their humans can pack on the weight. If I eat one more Christmas cookie I'm going to bust.

For those needing inspiration:

http://youtu.be/Ja9BFx5Mhqo

RBD



> "Just like their human masters, a majority of American pets have a weight problem, a study released Thursday says.
> 
> 
> In its fourth yearly study of how fat Americans' four-legged furry friends are, the Association for Pet Obesity Prevention (APOP) found that 53 percent of cats and more than 55 percent of dogs were overweight or obese.
> ...


Picture of an over fed Chloe a few years ago. She looked like she was wearing a sausage casing. :-[


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

The Mrs and I vowed to keep the dog healthy and in shape when we got him. We've always been very strict about what he eats. We're also very strict with our family and friends that the Mrs and I are the only ones allowed to give him treats/food. He's learned well. When we go to the pet store, he wont eat a treat given to him by a "stranger". It has to come from mom and dad.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June is my V that I have to keep an eye on. She not fat but could stand to to lose a pound or two. She is truly in love with food. Not hers but ours. I went outside to get the mail last week, when I came inside she was in the backyard. I thought nothing of it till I noticed a whole honey baked ham was missing from the counter. In the maybe 10 minutes she had it, more than three quarters of it was eaten by her. ???


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Red, I bet you couldn't help but laugh and stand in awe over June's triumphant feat of dog vs. food.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby once stole 24 sausages off the worktop and ate them all!! I'd got them out for a bbq....and they were still frozen ....I hope her guts rumbled!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Cooper will literally eat until he pukes. He ate most of the candy off my gingerbread house.  We're lucky to have a very dog-savvy family who follows our rules on treats/feeding.

Be especially careful with cooked bones during the holidays! They can splinter and cause internal injuries.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

dmak said:


> Red, I bet you couldn't help but laugh and stand in awe over June's triumphant feat of dog vs. food.


I had the ham slid all the way to the back of the counter, where I thought it was out of her reach.
She rebells when I try and cut her dog food back. The time before when I put her on a diet I caught her in the middle of the dining room table eating half a pizza.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie's a "chow hound", too, and when I put him on a little diet, his protests are relentless! A lot of pacing back and forth, and a lot of begging... When he was lost he did go through a period of extreme starvation, and obviously, he hasn't forgotten it. Nevertheless, that was four years ago... It is a challenge to keep him trim. 

RBD, that really was an inspirational YouTube video! Brought a tear...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:-[ :-[ :-[ RBD, take that picture of Chloe down. I don't want Sammy to see it ... He thinks very highly of her and her pack leaders.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

THANKS RBD FOR POSTING THAT VIDEO!

It brought me to tears. I think I will pass it along to someone I love very much. Stories like that are so uplifting.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine will eat anything but Dozer makes the extra effort to get EVERYTHING. the other day he ate half a box of cooked pasta out of the colander while I ran upstairs for a few. Then that night he realized the food been had somehow come ajar and when I looked back he was eating straight out of it. He'll even stand next to the trash when you're scraping your plate and try to reach out with his mouth and snap any food on the fall down in. They both clean all the dirty dishes in the dishwasher and next to the sink. And NOTHING is safe pushed back on the counter. I need not forget the day Dozer put all fours on the counter so that he could lick bacon grease from a jar.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Aaahhhhhh, the miniature red disasters we align ourselves with. I wouldn't have it any other way though. All is forgotten the moment he rests his head on my chest, these snuggling demons of ours!


----------

